# Betta photo contest approved by moderators



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I am starting a contest tomorrow on April 1st. The contest was approved by moderators and there will be two categories. Male betta fish and Female betta fish. Here are the ground rules.


Contest entries start on April 1st and continue until midnight on April 13th.
The judges will be me and 6 members of my family.
The winners will be announced on April 14th.
Only one entry per member in the Male betta category.
Only one entry per member in the Female betta category.
Please list what category your betta is in when you post your entry.
No $ or rewards will be involved.
For each category there will be a winner and runner up.
 - My fish won’t be included.
- Baby bettas can be included if the sex is known.

Suggestions: 


Take pictures in good lighting
Try getting pictures of betta flaring, or spreading their fins
Any photos off the web will not be included
 
More rules may be posted.

Good luck!


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

I'll try to remember to enter! So are the fish going to be judged on colors, form? Are the judges going to just pick their favorites?


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Colors, form and favorites!


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi


> More rules may be posted.


Can the full rules be posted before the competition starts please?

I for one would love to enter but do not want my photo disqualified because of some rule that didnt exist when I posted.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

In any contest, rules can only be modified _before_ the start of a contest. Once the first entry is in the rules stand as they are.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Your entry will not be disqualified unless it is from a website online or is doctored in a dishonest way, modifying the lighting of your photos is allowed.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Keep in mind your fish is judged of color, form and overall beauty.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Sounds good



> Keep in mind your fish is judged of color, form and overall beauty.


Is that 3 categories or one?

Anyway it sounds like fun.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

One category, each judge can give a score between 1 and 10.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

You guys can post now!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

11 days left until the deadline!


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Here's my boy Avizandum and my girl Zubeia. Wish I could get better photos but I dont care to stress them out longer - maybe another day. Avizandum has some blow out I believe and Zubeia's pectorals havent fully grown back from spawning yet.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Zubeia is beautiful!!! And Mr Grumpy's giant is looking spectacular!


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

It took several pellets of Northfin Bug Pro to bribe him into sitting still long enough to take that


----------



## Coug96 (Mar 31, 2020)

New to this Betta Forum. Learning SOOO much! Here is my male, his name is CoronaCan you tell me what tail he has? Is it a Delta? He is a Black Orchid (supposedly).


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Here's my Blue Boy


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Coug96 said:


> New to this Betta Forum. Learning SOOO much! Here is my male, his name is CoronaCan you tell me what tail he has? Is it a Delta? He is a Black Orchid (supposedly).
> View attachment 1016806


He looks like a Delta to me, I have one myself.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

So many beautiful bettas- I love seeing them!


----------



## Alkoryn (Apr 4, 2020)

This is Salvador, my brand new pretty boy being sassy


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Amazing form!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Please remember we need more female betta pictures. If you guys know any members with female bettas, please message them and ask them to join the contest.


----------



## ARLETA (Oct 16, 2019)

This is my beautiful girl Joy. She is Halfmoon, white platinum female:









And this is Rainbow, Halfmoon boy with beautiful pastel colors:


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Such beauty! I’m so glad I started this contest! I encourage you guys to start your own contest when this one is over!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

My male koi placat Pete, he is recovering from a jump out of the tank a few weeks back. Glad to say his pectoral fins are actually growing back.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

This is Steel, I ordered half moon females and got dragons I think lol. So I have no idea what she is just that she is indeed female with an egg spot.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Everyone has beautiful bettas, so glad you did this contest I love seeing them all.


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Two of my giants, both yellow koi and of course plakat (not a big fan of the long finned ones 🙈)
Male









Female


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Wow those are some amazing spots! Your female looks leopard printed! So so awesome.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I have never seen such a unique spotted female giant!


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Thank you! Imported them last year from indonesia and searched long for a good breeder, really happy that they dont changed visible in colore since then.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

I might have to " borrow " the girl


----------



## Jet&MikesFamily2019 (Mar 2, 2020)

Smokey My Male with such personality. He loves Bubble surfing.
















Speckles my colorful male.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Great form! Unfortunately the rules posted state that: "Only one entry per member in the Male betta category." One of those fish will need to be disqualified. Do you want to keep Speckles or Smokey?


----------



## annolyn (Jul 12, 2018)

My female betta “Moondust”. I believe she’s a half moon. The pet store I bought her at had her in a tank with a bunch of turquoise tetras that chewed up her tail. Glad it’s growing back!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I like how you included the African dwarf frog in your picture!


----------



## Jet&MikesFamily2019 (Mar 2, 2020)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> Great form! Unfortunately the rules posted state that: "Only one entry per member in the Male betta category." One of those fish will need to be disqualified. Do you want to keep Speckles or Smokey?


Speckles. Can see him better.


----------



## annolyn (Jul 12, 2018)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> I like how you included the African dwarf frog in your picture!


Haha, thank you! Someone was always photobombing Moondust when I was trying to take her picture. Since it wasn’t another betta, figured it’d still be okay to enter


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Smokey the male betta has been disqualified.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Woo 5 more days, so many beautiful fish!!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I must say that all the entries are spectacular. Who would like to host the next contest after this one is over?


----------



## grre (Jun 11, 2019)

This is my mom's male veiltail betta Blush who passed away two days ago /: (he was probably close to three years old). This picture does not do him justice, he was HUGE easily three-four inches long just in the body (not including finnage). Easily one of the most passive and sedentary bettas I have ever seen (probably because he was so massive)


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Very interesting, was he a giant breed? Or just really huge?


----------



## grre (Jun 11, 2019)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> Very interesting, was he a giant breed? Or just really huge?


We certainly didn't buy him as anything special; my mom tends to buy the smaller bettas because they're younger and I mean we got him at Petsmart just labeled as a "veiltail" for like 3$, but he just became huge-even larger than the other fish in my moms care (so we can't blame it on her feeding them twice a day)...to be honest, I can't even say he lived in optimal conditions as only recently was I finally able to convince my mom that bettas can't really thrive in bowls/with no plants ect. so unfortunately for most of his life he didn't live in a tank much larger than a gallon or so, so we can't exactly chalk it up to extraordinary living conditions....it's a mystery I suppose. Maybe he was a 'king' betta, we just never knew.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> I must say that all the entries are spectacular. Who would like to host the next contest after this one is over?


I could. 3 judges. Winner based on who they think is the prettiest (me and my parents lol).


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Sounds good! I know Moloka'i wants to show off for a contest. 😛


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

This is my pretty boy Pig, (I know he has a weird name😂) he has that gene that makes them change color. The picture with more blue on it is from a few months ago while the other one is from when we first got him (about a year ago). I dont know what type of beta he is.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Which picture would you like to be judged?


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

I like the blue color better, so the blue one please.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Sounds good!


----------



## Macheon7 (Mar 11, 2020)

Here's a picture of my little Koi Betta Boi, Gillbert! Hope you all like him!


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Gilbert, baby, you're GORGEOUS


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I would just like to remind you guys that that contest entries must be submitted before midnight Monday the 13th. The winners will be announced on the 14th.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

With much consideration and talking with the judges, we have decided to have a first, second and third place for each category.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> With much consideration and talking with the judges, we have decided to have a first, second and third place for each category.


I would like to add a reminder that this question was asked prior to submissions and it was stated that there would only be one category for the basis of the judgement.
Please keep to the rules advertised prior to submission.


----------



## Macheon7 (Mar 11, 2020)

Veloran said:


> I would like to add a reminder that this question was asked prior to submissions and it was stated that there would only be one category for the basis of the judgement.
> Please keep to the rules advertised prior to submission.


I think having a first, second and third place for each category (male and female categories) is still within the stated rules. 

It doesn't sound as they are adding additional categories, just additional place standings, which I think is a great idea. You can't have a contest and only award first place? There are two other spots on the podium to fill!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

What? Only the male and female categories are involved, 5/6 of the judges stated they wanted to judge the two categories and give 1st, 2nd and 3rd places. Reminder: entries will not be accepted past midnight tonight.


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

Wow! Im excited my boy doesn't stand a chance against the beautiful betas here but it was fun!😃


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> What? Only the male and female categories are involved, 5/6 of the judges stated they wanted to judge the two categories and give 1st, 2nd and 3rd places. Reminder: entries will not be accepted past midnight tonight.


Ok, thanks, I may have misunderstood. I wanted to make sure that the sex of the fish were the only categories being used and not any of the others such as 'form' etc. mentioned at the start.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

A' Ok!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Are you guys ready for the winner announcements!

Male betta fish category:

1st place: *Alkoryn *with Salvador!

2nd place: *Coug96* with Corona!

3rd place: *grre* with Blush!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

The female betta fish category winners will be announced soon!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Here are the female betta fish winners!

1st place: *CosmicSyringe* with Zubeia!

2nd place: *maeusespeck!*

3rd place: *X skully X with Steel!*


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Whoa 😮🥳 congrats everyone!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Congratulations! This was fun!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

*CosmicSyringe may be starting another contest soon.*


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

I will be any minute now.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> *CosmicSyringe may be starting another contest soon.*


Do I need to do anything besides make a post? How does it get approved by moderators?


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Hover over on of the moderators profile pictures, there will be a small box on the right corner that says "Message" click on that and invite other moderators to the conversation.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Congratulations all!


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

I gotta wait 2 weeks to ask for contest approval so April 28 at the soonest.


----------



## grre (Jun 11, 2019)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> Are you guys ready for the winner announcements!
> 
> Male betta fish category:
> 
> ...


Wow thank you!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Yes, I was very fond of Blush!


----------

